# When is your birthday?



## Susanne (Dec 8, 2008)

Since I started on specktra I have tried to notice all your birthdays 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I want to fill my calender for 2009 and would love to get to know as many birthdays as possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you tell me yours I will write them down.

My birthday is October 7th.


----------



## nunu (Dec 8, 2008)

Great Idea! 
Mine is on June 12


----------



## couturesista (Dec 8, 2008)

September 30!


----------



## rosasola1 (Dec 8, 2008)

nov 9th


----------



## Zoffe (Dec 8, 2008)

That's such a sweet idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mine's on June 8.
(1990)


----------



## hawaii02 (Dec 8, 2008)

March 29


----------



## Kayteuk (Dec 8, 2008)

Feb 16th


----------



## Shenanigans (Dec 8, 2008)

December 20 and I will be 30 this year.  =)


----------



## oracle1 (Dec 8, 2008)

September 30th


----------



## bellaconnie80 (Dec 8, 2008)

Nov 1


----------



## 3773519 (Dec 8, 2008)

I know im not regular as much as a lot of ppl but here's my bday. Oct 6th. Im a lovely Libra. they rule.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you all so far!


----------



## laraVENGEANCE (Dec 8, 2008)

january 12th, i'll be 16 hehe


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 8, 2008)

31 March. Fiery Aries all the way.


----------



## ashpardesi (Dec 8, 2008)

15th July, a cool cancerian


----------



## Holly (Dec 8, 2008)

14th of January 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll be 21!


----------



## kristakamikaze (Dec 8, 2008)

October 20th


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 8, 2008)

4-Aug.


----------



## Luceuk (Dec 8, 2008)

July 28th.

 I remember you sent me a lovely PM on my birthday. I'm sorry I didn't notice yours! A belated happy Birthday Susanne, I hope you had a lovely day.


----------



## n_c (Dec 8, 2008)

August 30th


----------



## cupcake_x (Dec 8, 2008)

August 7!


----------



## franimal (Dec 8, 2008)

July 17th! I wonder how many of us will find someone else with the same B-day?


----------



## Susanne (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_July 28th.

 I remember you sent me a lovely PM on my birthday. I'm sorry I didn't notice yours! A belated happy Birthday Susanne, I hope you had a lovely day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Yes I had. Thank you!


----------



## jinxii (Dec 8, 2008)

Mine is February 3rd.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_31 March. Fiery Aries all the way.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 




April 16th


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 8, 2008)

June 28th.


----------



## kittykit (Dec 8, 2008)

Feb 26


----------



## SuSana (Dec 8, 2008)

September 14


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kristakamikaze* 

 
_October 20th



_

 

Me too! October 20th


----------



## jdechant (Dec 8, 2008)

September 24th


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 8, 2008)

Mine is February 5th


----------



## carandru (Dec 8, 2008)

O, I like this idea.  Mine is October 25 .


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Dec 8, 2008)

April 1st


----------



## Rennah (Dec 8, 2008)

It's my birthday tomorrow!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I have 2 exams...


----------



## couturesista (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oracle1* 

 
_September 30th_

 
Seperated at makeup birth!


----------



## sara_m (Dec 8, 2008)

December 1st! (I'm a newbie on this site and have spent like 4 hours on it today...I LOVE it - glad to know you guys are as obsessed by make up as me lol!!).


----------



## couturesista (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *3773519* 

 
_I know im not regular as much as a lot of ppl but here's my bday. Oct 6th. Im a lovely Libra. they rule._

 
I totally agree!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rennah* 

 
_It's my birthday tomorrow!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I have 2 exams... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Good luck!!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sara_m* 

 
_December 1st! (I'm a newbie on this site and have spent like 4 hours on it today...I LOVE it - glad to know you guys are as obsessed by make up as me lol!!)._


----------



## kattybadatty (Dec 8, 2008)

march 30, 1987 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 21 years young!


----------



## gracetre123 (Dec 8, 2008)

December 31....yeah...soon Ill be 30


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rennah* 

 
_It's my birthday tomorrow!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




But I have 2 exams... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh.. good luck!


----------



## panther27 (Dec 8, 2008)

July 8


----------



## laguayaca (Dec 8, 2008)

Sept 28 yet another creative libra!


----------



## yodagirl (Dec 8, 2008)

Day after Valentines for me...February 15


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 8, 2008)

April 5th. Proud Aries here.


----------



## ticki (Dec 8, 2008)

sep 29 here!  lotta libra babies!


----------



## Hilly (Dec 8, 2008)

June 18th 1983


----------



## fash10nista (Dec 8, 2008)

Mine is Feb. 4th...

Saw quite a few Feb. birthdays, incidentally, one before and one after mine!!!! 

Aquarians ROCK!!!


----------



## blinkymei (Dec 8, 2008)

Sept 29th too~! ... and we shop at the same free standing MAC ahaha what a coincidence


----------



## amber_j (Dec 8, 2008)

What a sweet idea Susanne! Mine's 10th November.


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 8, 2008)

Great idea!
Mines July 1st... 21 next wooo.


----------



## dimpleyy (Dec 8, 2008)

Mines is May 7 xD


----------



## glassy girl (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shenanigans* 

 
_December 20 and I will be 30 this year. =)_

 
Hey mines the 19th and turning the big 3-0 too SAG Rules ha.
Hey Susan thanks 4 asking looks like ur gonna have ur calender full


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_June 18th 1983_

 
Ahh your so sweet! What a great idea! 

Mine is June 17th Day Before Miss Hilly!


----------



## airplane_girl (Dec 9, 2008)

mine is July 3rd.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Dec 9, 2008)

Another Aries April 10!!!!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 9, 2008)

Thank you all!

I am a libra


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 9, 2008)

Mine is July 2' 1984 .... One day before airplane girl's


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 9, 2008)

11/30


----------



## jdechant (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_June 18th 1983_

 

Thats too funny! You were born on the EXACT same day/year as my boyfriend.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 9, 2008)

in zodiac sign/year im a taurus/year of the tiger

may 2, 1986


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm a Libra as well Susanne October 15th


----------



## Zantedge (Dec 9, 2008)

September 26. Another Libra here!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Dec 9, 2008)

8-10-83 Leo


----------



## __nini (Dec 9, 2008)

August 21


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 9, 2008)

March 28th, mark your calendar


----------



## jenntoz (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rennah* 

 
_It's my birthday tomorrow!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I have 2 exams... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Happy Birthday!  Good luck with you exams!

I'm July 19th...emotional Cancer 
Now we are all going to need Zodiac smilies


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 9, 2008)

Happy birthday Rennah and good luck with your exams today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_March 28th, mark your calendar_

 
Yay one more Aries!


----------



## joey444 (Dec 9, 2008)

December 18th!!  True Sagittarius!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Dec 9, 2008)

February 11, a day before the Hello Kitty collection comes out.


----------



## sara_m (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_



_

 
Thank you!


----------



## Divinity (Dec 9, 2008)

April 11


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fash10nista* 

 
_Mine is Feb. 4th...

Saw quite a few Feb. birthdays, incidentally, one before and one after mine!!!! 

Aquarians ROCK!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Same day as my boyfriend =]


----------



## Mabelle (Dec 9, 2008)

My bday was Sunday! Dec. 7th.
I got a very nice e-mail from specktra!


----------



## Stephy171 (Dec 9, 2008)

May 24


----------



## NatalieMT (Dec 9, 2008)

My birthday is August 5th!


----------



## marreyes38 (Dec 9, 2008)

mine is march 2nd


----------



## April47 (Dec 9, 2008)

May 5, 1983.

I LOVE being a Taurus


----------



## mizuki~ (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_My birthday is August 5th! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
HEy! mines too! I've only met one other person in my life who shares the same birthday as me lol


----------



## Bronxcutie (Dec 9, 2008)

It was this past Friday December 5


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 9, 2008)

June 25, 1983 ... another Cancer!

Thanks so much for asking ... that is so sweet of you.


----------



## MsButterfli (Dec 10, 2008)

9-13 virgo


----------



## stacylynne (Dec 10, 2008)

May 23rd


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fash10nista* 

 
_Mine is Feb. 4th...

Saw quite a few Feb. birthdays, incidentally, one before and one after mine!!!! 

Aquarians ROCK!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Feb 4th!!!!!!!!!!!!1 me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Team Aquarius !


----------



## Susanne (Dec 10, 2008)

Great, thank you all!!

xsparkage made horoscope looks BTW:

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

I really like my libra look!


----------



## benzito_714 (Dec 10, 2008)

July 14, 1984
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Go Cancers!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 10, 2008)

Mine is Nov 19th!


----------



## orkira (Dec 10, 2008)

Mine is July 4th.  Everyone tells me at work that I am def. a firecracker.


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 10, 2008)

What a great idea, Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mine is February 20th. Pisces


----------



## Moxy (Dec 10, 2008)

14th of January (1987) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll be 22 in a bit over a month


----------



## MissAlly (Dec 10, 2008)

June,14th.


----------



## MAC_Diva (Dec 10, 2008)

February 1 (89) 
Aquarius


----------



## onedollarshort (Dec 10, 2008)

Jan. 9th, 1984 

I think I share my birthday with a Backstreet Boy. haha


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Dec 10, 2008)

March 23rd 1988 (can't wait to throw my 21st 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## chaffsters33 (Dec 10, 2008)

June 22! WOOHOO!


----------



## MsChrys79 (Dec 10, 2008)

Dec. 6th


----------



## Susanne (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsChrys79* 

 
_Dec. 6th_

 
Happy belated birthday!!

Thank you all for sharing your dates!


----------



## sharkbytes (Dec 11, 2008)

Just passed~ December 2


----------



## Susanne (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharkbytes* 

 
_Just passed~ December 2_

 
Happy belated birthday for you, too!


----------



## LP_x (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm March 17th 1984 - a Pisces.

Sweet idea Susanne!


----------



## bebexo (Dec 11, 2008)

May 25


----------



## ohnna-lee (Dec 11, 2008)

9-24-74 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Libra
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on the cusp of Virgo, I am a true dichotomy. 
Year of the Tiger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mew!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_What a sweet idea Susanne! Mine's 10th November._

 
Aww.. like my boyfriend


----------



## Susanne (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_My bday was Sunday! Dec. 7th.
I got a very nice e-mail from specktra!_

 
Happy belated birthday!


----------



## rbella (Dec 11, 2008)

March 1


----------



## Susanne (Dec 11, 2008)

delete


----------



## TamiChoi (Dec 11, 2008)

Aw Susanne, you're sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mine's Sept 26th, Go Libras!


----------



## melozburngr (Dec 12, 2008)

June 2, Ill be 28!!


----------



## whittt8 (Dec 13, 2008)

Mine is March 18th. This is a great idea!


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LP_x* 

 
_I'm March 17th 1984 - a Pisces._

 
Woot, Pisces!  Mine is March 11th!  Great idea, Susanne!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_My birthday is October 7th._

 
Same as the hubster!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 14, 2008)

^^^^ March 11th - like my father


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice idea. Mine is November 30th 1984


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 14, 2008)

mine is February 15th


----------



## NicksWifey (Dec 14, 2008)

September 24. Holla to my fellow Specktraettes who share the same day as me!


----------



## Ria (Dec 14, 2008)

March 11th


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Dec 14, 2008)

October 28!


----------



## PollyRhythm (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_September 24. Holla to my fellow Specktraettes who share the same day as me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's the same day as my brothers! Mine is September 1st. Virgo baby
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! And yes if you know any other virgos like I do, we do have *issues*.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cinfulgirl* 

 
_October 28!_

 
That's my husbands!


----------



## amber_j (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_What a sweet idea Susanne! Mine's 10th November._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Aww.. like my boyfriend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
He has the coolest birthday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Not many Scorpios on Specktra it seems


----------



## MACandie2012 (Dec 14, 2008)

January 16


----------



## Amber*Christine (Dec 15, 2008)

Dec. 2nd, same as Britney Spears


----------



## hotpink1326 (Dec 16, 2008)

What an awesome idea! No one on here shares my birthday... Just me & George Washington, lol! 2/22/83


----------

